# Thanks Muhammad Ali



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

from Michael J. Fox and those of us who know Parkinsons 
https://www.michaeljfox.org/foundat...goodbye-to-true-legend-muhammad-ali-1942-2016


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

My Uncle had and died from Parkinsons...it is wicked..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Horrible disease, and a wonderful man gone too soon.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awful, debilitating disease. I think of you battling it, Dave.


----------

